# Forum More Stuff Oops!  concrete cancer

## toooldforthis

Following on from our flammable cladding concerns... 
Must be getting onto time for this?
Know of a few houses in Fremantle that were up for sale where this issue made them a knock down. No Cookies | Gold Coast Bulletin  

> In 2013, the 20-storey Iluka Surfers Paradise high-rise was demolished after concrete cancer destroyed the structure’s integrity.

----------

